
Opera ditches browser scrolling for "pages" - Garbage
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/370447/opera-ditches-browser-scrolling-for-pages
======
frankiewarren
I think the title is a bit misleading... Developers can opt to insert CSS code
that allows for page flipping instead of scrolling. Even then, the end user
can opt out of this in favor of scrolling.

